# BF4 Browser Utility



## Mindweaver (Dec 23, 2013)

*New! BF4 Browser Utility v1.2*

This Browser will reduce the amount of memory a regular browser uses to View the Battlelog. This browser works for BF3 and BF4. Enjoy! 

Change Log v1.*2*

*New Features*
New Icon.
New Type "about:config" in the address bar and click "Go" or press Enter on your keyboard to display the list of preferences for the GeckoFX browser.

*Improvements.*
Code optimization

*Fixed Issues in previous release*

Fixed - On the update window when you click "Yes" to get the update would take you to the old "BF3 Browser Utility" page. Now it takes you to the correct page.




Spoiler: Screen Shots























Spoiler: Previous Change Logs



Change Log v1.*1*

*New Features*
New Switch to BF3/BF4 button.
New hyper-link to the Home thread in the About window.

*Improvements.*
Code optimization

*Fixed Issues in previous release*

Fixed - If Bf4 was open before the browser and the "Auto Refresh" was enabled the Battlelog page would not load properly.







Spoiler: Bug alert



No bugs in this release yet!





Spoiler: BF4 Browser Utility Disclaimer



*Disclaimer*

The *"BF4 Browser Utility"* is provided as is without any guarantees or warranty.
The author is under no obligation to provide support, service, corrections, or upgrades to the *"BF4 Browser Utility"*.
The posted file is in no way associated with *"techpowerup!"*. Please direct any issues or questions in this thread.
By executing or Downloading the *"BF4 Browser Utility"* you agree to these terms.






Spoiler: Requirements



Microsoft .Net Framework 4.5 - Download



*Download Here!*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2013)

Now make an android version and my avatar will have cybersex with you.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Now make an android version and my avatar will have cybersex with you.



You know I haven't thought about making an android version. That's a great idea! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

It makes sense to me anyway as I use my tablet for battlescreen and its easier just to pick it up and look for a server like that while in a server and have the tablet change you servers then having to log out and do it.

At least for me its quicker because Im seeming the only person whose BF4 seems to take another 10-15 seconds to shutdown the game completely after Ive quit the server/game


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 24, 2013)

I never saw much browser memory usage when having Battlelog opened. Is this targeted at extremely specific situations or something?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 24, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> I never saw much browser memory usage when having Battlelog opened. Is this targeted at extremely specific situations or something?



Actually I moved the browser over from IE base to Firefox base browser, because battlelog stop supporting the version of ie I was using. I don't really think this version helps so much with memory. I use it mainly for the refresh timer. I use it on one of my side monitors while i game and it will refresh the battlelog while gaming so you never miss anything.  This is the first version for BF4's battlelog I'll work on memory usage in future updates.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh I see.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm almost finished with a new version. I was wondering if anyone wants me to add a button to switch it between BF4 and BF3?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2013)

*New! BF4 Browser Utility v1.1*

Change Log v1.*1*

*New Features*
New Switch to BF3/BF4 button.
New hyper-link to the Home thread in the About window.

*Improvements.*
Code optimization

*Fixed Issues in previous release*

Fixed - If Bf4 was open before the browser and the "Auto Refresh" was enabled the Battlelog page would not load properly.


*Download Here!*


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 31, 2013)

*New! BF4 Browser Utility v1.2*

Change Log v1.*2*

*New Features*
New Icon.
New Type "about:config" in the address bar and click "Go" or press Enter on your keyboard to display the list of preferences for the GeckoFX browser.

*Improvements.*
Code optimization

*Fixed Issues in previous release*

Fixed - On the update window when you click "Yes" to get the update would take you to the old "BF3 Browser Utility" page. Now it takes you to the correct page.


*Download Here!*


----------

